# Some photos of my first planted tank and some of it's inhabitants



## fishfreak86 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice tank :thumbsup:


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Your betta with neon tetras pic is beautiful. Beautiful tank.


----------



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

great looking tank


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice tank


----------

